#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Psychische Belastung am Arbeitsplatz >

## Klosterbruder

Macht uns die psychische Belastung am Arbeitsplatz langsam kaputt ?

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Klosterbruder,  
mangels Arbeitsplatz kann ich Dir da zur Zeit nichts zu sagen, aber glaube mir, sollte ich je wieder einen Job haben (alles weitere dazu in meinem Thread, aktualisiere ich morgen), dann werde ich mir darüber erstmal keine Gedanken machen! 
Aber warum fragst Du? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Wenn Mobbing im Spiel ist, ganz sicher. Ich hoffe, mit diesem Übel hast Du nicht zu kämpfen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## günni

Schon mein bereits gestorbener opa 
er war 1892 geboren, sagte immer "das leben ist ein kampf" 
ob der wohl recht hatte? 
günni

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Klosterbruder, 
es wäre toll, wenn du uns genauer sagen würdest, was du mit diesem einen Satz meinst. 
Es gibt Berufe oder Arbeitsstellen die sehr belastend sein können. Das hat mit Mobbing erst einmal garnichts zutun!
Zu dem kommt es immer auf den jeweiligen Arbeitnehmer drauf an, ob und in wie weit er sich überhaupt belasten lässt!
Es gibt Berufe die setzten eine (psychisch) starke Persönlichkeit vorraus, ansonsten wird der-/ diejeinge daran scheitern bzw. krank werden! 
Was arbeitest du den? Kommst du durch deinen eigenen Beruf auf dieses Thema? 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Monsti

Hi Schubser,  da gebe ich Dir Recht, auch bestimmte Berufe können sehr belastend sein. Meine Äußerung bezüglich des Mobbings war nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten. Bei Mobbing allerdings ist es vollkommen egal, in welchem Beruf man tätig ist - es macht einen psychisch fertig, auch wenn einem die Arbeit selbst viel Spaß macht. Ich hatte es einmal erlebt, und zwar an einer Uni-Stelle als Tutorin. Ich war innerhalb von wenigen Wochen ein seelisches Wrack, und ich hatte jeden Morgen Angst zu meiner Arbeits- und Studienstelle zu fahren. In meiner Therapiegruppe der Hartwaldklinik in Bad Zwesten waren von 11 Leuten 4 Mobbing-Opfer. Sowas ist also nicht selten - leider.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
da Klosterbruder sich abgemeldet hat hier aus dem Forum, werden wir wohl keine Antwort darauf bekommen, inwieweit es bei ihm irgendwelche Probleme gibt oder ob es eine generelle Frage war.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Vielleicht kommt er ja als unser alter "Obelix" wieder zurück ...  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Ja Klosterbruder ist weg !
Ja Obelix1962 ist wieder da ! 
Meine persönliche Entscheidung OK
Für viele zwar unverständlich aber für mich zum Zeitpunkt des scheidens (Obelix1962) wieder kommen (Klosterbruder), wieder gehen (Klosterbruder) und wieder zurück (Obelix1962) persönlich Bedingt durch mein Umfeld. 
Jetzt bleib ich Euch aber erhalten ihr Lieben, 
wollen doch mal sehen wie viele wir bis Jahresende im Forum haben
Ich wünsche mir 1000 Mitglieder hier im Patientenfragen.net
so wie ich mir die 300, letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten wünschte.
Also Werbetrommel rühren und Freunde und Freundinen auf die
alternative hinweisen. 
PS: Dem 1000 Mitglied spendiere ich ne Flasche ! 
da

----------


## Woman

Na hoffentlich bleibst du uns erhalten

----------


## Obelix1962

*VERSPROCHEN IST VERSPROCHEN* *UND WIRD AUCH NICHT GEBROCHEN !  *

----------


## Woman

Das nehm ich Wörtlich

----------


## Obelix1962

Wir sollten aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema des Threeds kommen. 
Die Frage lautete: 
Macht uns die psychische Belastung am Arbeitsplatz langsam kaputt? 
Die Belastungen der vielen Einzelkämpfre in unserer Gesellschaft mal ausgeschlossen
sind doch viel in Großraumbüros, Märkten, Banken, usw. mit anderen Personen zusammen und sollen mit diesen auskommen. 
Was nun manchmal eben nicht geht (ich mag die/den nicht) und deshalb auf der psychologischen Kriegsführungsschiene (Heute Mobbing genannt) ausgetragen wird. 
Was ich hier lesen will ist nicht der Fachbeitrag aus der Ärztezeitschrift oder aus dem Fachbuch.
Nein, ich will hier die eigenen Erfahrungen am Arbeitsplatz stehen sehn.
Oft sind es nämlich die Kleinigkeiten die uns das Leben schwer machen und am Ende die Arbeit uns erschweren, mit unseren Mitmenschen.
Oft ist auch ein klärendes Gespräch oder ein gemeinsamer Abend bei einem guten Viertele der uns dort dann weiter hilft und Erleichterung schaft

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hilfe kann aber auch aus Fachzeitungen kommen! 
Wesgen hier vielleicht nicht nur die eigenen Erfahrungen geschrieben werden sollten,
sondern eben auch Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden wie man aus diesem Teufelskreis wieder heraus kommt!

----------


## Obelix1962

Dagegen ist natürlich wie auch gegen ein Fachspezifisches Buch nichts einzuwenden,da dieses Problem in unserer Zeit nun mal leider überhand nimmt und leider sich im Altag breit macht.
Eben die Betroffenen sind oft die die nicht ihr Recht kennen und den richtigen Weg aus dieser für sie ungünstigen Lage finden und auf diesem Weg durch uns alle vielleicht finden

----------


## zefiro

Das ist ein Thema, welches mich schon lange beschäftigt. 
Nicht nur mein konkreter Arbeitsplatz, sondern mein Beruf an sich stellt leider für mich eine nicht unerhebliche psychische Belastung dar. Es liegt daran, dass ich aus verschiedenen Gründen damals einen Beruf gewählt hatte (bzw. dazu gedrängt wurde, einen zu wählen), der eigentlich gar nicht zu mir passt. 
Und seit dieser Zeit quäle ich mich durch einen technischen Beruf, obwohl mein ganzes Denken und Empfinden eigentlich recht technikfern sind.  
Die Belastungen werden durch permanente Überforderung ausgelöst, da ich mich eigentlich für die mir gestellten Aufgaben gar nicht geeignet fühle. Kommt eine neue Aufgabe auf mich zu, dann erlebe ich meistens panikartige Gefühle: "Oh, mein Gott, wie soll ich DAS denn nur machen?" Lösungen finde ich in der Regel nur, indem ich andere um Unterstützung bitte. Erfolgserlebnisse sind selten - ich bin schon zufrieden, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsalltag ohne größere Misserfolge hinter mich bringe. Ich habe große Schwierigkeiten, mich mit den zum Beruf gehörenden, komplexen logisch-analytischen Aufgabenstellungen auseinanderzusetzen. Mein Gehirn funktioniert nämlich eher assoziativ und reagiert stark auf Klänge, Farben, Sprache, Gerüche.  
Im Gegensatz zu mir empfinden meine Arbeitskollegen die Tätigkeiten und Aufgaben als anregend und spannend. Sie steigern sich förmlich da hinein, während ich nur mit Mühe meine Arbeitstage absolviere. Ich verlasse meistens das Büro gegen 17 Uhr und fühle mich müde und erschöpft, während meine Kollegen noch mindestens 2-3 Stunden länger arbeiten... 
Darunter leide ich seitdem ich berufstätig bin und die Situation hat mich in der Vergangenheit schon massiv in eine Burnout-Symptomatik hineinmanövriert. Vor zwei Jahren konnte ich nur mit Hilfe von Psychopharmaka wieder den Weg zurück in die Normalität finden... 
Ich habe schon mehrfach versucht, meinen Beruf zu wechseln. Doch hier gibt es viele Hindernisse (man gilt als zu alt, man hat nicht die richtigen Zeugnisse und Referenzen, usw.). Derzeit habe ich eher resigniert und versuche halt, mich irgendwie durchzuwursteln... 
Zusammenfassung: ich empfinde meinen Arbeitsplatz als größte und langandauerndste psychische Belastung in meinem Leben.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo zefiro, 
darf man fragen als was du tätig bist?

----------


## zefiro

Ja klar. Ich bin in der EDV-Branche tätig. Früher habe ich Programme entworfen und geschrieben (meist nur mit mäßigen Ergebnissen). Und jetzt bin ich in der Administration eines Rechenzentrums tätig. Komplizierte Probleme kriege ich aber in der Regel nicht gelöst, weil mir ehrlich gesagt Computer immer ein wenig suspekt waren... 
Dieser Smiley drückt mein Verhältnis zu Computern ganz gut aus:  :b_shake:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja aber sooo schlecht oder sooo fremd können die Computer und die dazu nötige Hard- & Software doch nicht sein, oder?
Ansonst wärst du doch niemals in die Adminstration aufgestiegen? 
Liegt das Problem das du hast nur an den Computern oder auch am Umfeld und ggf auch an dir selber?

----------


## zefiro

Aufgestiegen? 
Ich wurde aus meinem SW-Entwicklerjob gekündigt und habe nun einen Job als Rechneradministrator. Das ist in keinster Weise ein Aufstieg (vor allem nicht gehaltsmäßig...). 
Das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass ich mit Computern eigentlich nicht gut umgehen kann. In meiner Freizeit käme ich auch niemals auf die Idee, an Computern herumbasteln oder konfigurieren zu wollen. Ich benutze mein privates Laptop ausschließlich für Internet, Bildverarbeitung und Texterstellung. 
Naja, mit meinen EDV-Kollegen bin ich in der Regel auch nicht grade auf einer Wellenlänge. In der Kantine haben wir nur wenige gemeinsame Gesprächsthemen (ich interessiere mich für Reisen, Kunst, Theater, usw.), während meine Kollegen vorwiegend über Computer, Formel-1, Fußball reden...

----------


## Obelix1962

@zefiro, 
hast Du mit Deinen Kollegen auch schon ein mal hierrüber gesprochen.
Vor allem hast Du mit Ihnen schon einmal dieses Ausschließen von der Gruppe diskutiert

----------


## zefiro

Ich werde von der Gruppe nicht explizit ausgeschlossen oder gemobbt. Ich glaube, deren Einschätzung ist, dass ich ein freundlicher, umgänglicher, aber inkompetenter Kollege bin. 
Das ist aber auch gar nicht in erster Linie das Problem für mich. Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich in meinem Job nicht das leisten kann, was gefordert bzw. erwartet wird. Oder anders gesagt: um eine adäquate Leistung zu erbringen, muss ich wesentlich mehr psychische Anstrengung aufbringen als meine Kollegen. 
Ich bin halt einfach bzgl. meiner Interessenswelt und meiner Talente kein Techniker und kein Computerfan.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kannst du da keine Abhilfe schaffen.
Ja ich weiß eine neue Stelle zu bekommen kann unter umständen schwierig werden.
Hast du mal daran dich in deinem Interessengebiet selbständig zumachen? 
Jammern hilft nicht...  :d_smily_tooth:   
Ich hoffe du weißt wie ich das meine....   :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## zefiro

Ich habe schon jede Menge Energie, Zeit, Geld in das Thema Berufswechsel gesteckt (mit Berufsberatung, Sozialberatung, Coaching, Kurse, Praktika, etc.) 
Aber bisher hat der Wechsel nie geklappt.  
Hauptgründe waren: das Alter, mangelnde finanzielle Rückendeckung für Verdienstausfälle, nicht vorhandene aber notwendige Zeugnisse bzw. Referenzen, fehlende emotionale Unterstützung durch Freunde und Familie. 
Ein interessantes Erlebnis hatte ich allerdings: während einer Praktikumswoche in einer Fotoagentur (für die ich Urlaub genommen hatte) konnte ich zum erstenmal erleben, dass mir Arbeit auch leicht von der Hand gehen kann... An diesen Tagen bin ich abends zufrieden nach Hause gegangen...

----------


## Christiane

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich vor Jahren auch. Ich hatte eine Chefin vom cholerischen Typ. Sämtliche Mitarbeiter waren unfähig, faul, dumm. Dies wurde auch gegenüber Kunden deutlich gemacht. Sie wunderte sich nicht über hohen Krankenstand und hohe Kündigundsrate-dies war ausschließlich Schuld der bösen Angestellten.
Um nicht depressiv in der Psychiatrie zu landen, kündigte ich ebenfalls und wollte in diesem Beruf auch nicht mehr arbeiten. Also folgten viele Gespräche und Überlegungen, welche Arbeit mir Freude machen würde, ich begann eine Umschulung. Wir waren im Durchschnitt um die 30 Jahre alt, 2 Frauen waren soger schon fast 40. Beide schafften einen sehr guten Abschluß und fanden auch schnell eine Arbeitsstelle.
Ich frage mich, warum du dich zu alt für einen solchen Schritt fühlst? Sicher gehört dazu eine Portion Mut, aber das ganze Leben ist ein Risiko und vieles ist trotzdem machbar.
Du bist gerade Anfang 40, bis zur Rente ist es noch eine verdammt lange Zeit. Willst du die nächsten 20 Jahre unglücklich bleiben :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------


## zefiro

Die Einschätzung, dass ich zu alt sei kommt übrigens in der Regel nicht von mir, sondern von außen: 
von meinem familiären Umfeld ("Wieso willst du denn in deinem Alter nochmal was Neues anfangen?"), von Berufsberatern ("In Ihrem Alter würde ich mir das gut überlegen!"), von potentiellen Arbeitgebern, sowie von universitären Ausbildungsanbietern, die häufig Altershöchstgrenzen für ihre Angebote haben.

----------


## zefiro

Anscheinend habe ich übrigens das Problem, mich mit meinen Kompetenzen gut zu präsentieren. 
Beispiel: ich lernte jahrelang die chinesische Sprache (weil ich mich gern nach China orientieren wollte). Mein damaliger Arbeitgeber kündigte mir irgendwann, obwohl er sich speziell auf den chinesischen Markt konzentrieren wollte. Meine Sprachkenntnisse wurden ignoriert.
Stattdessen wurde ein Ex-Kollege zwangsweise mehrfach nach Asien geschickt, obwohl dieser aus familiären Gründen lieber in Deutschland geblieben wäre.

----------


## zefiro

Ach, hier nervt die Arbeit schon wieder so... 
Ich soll irgendwelche Treiber ferngesteuert auf ein neues Rechnermodell installieren, doch schon hat sich wieder alles aufgehängt. Nix funktioniert mehr, ich hab keine Ahnung, was los ist und mein Chef hat schon nachgefragt, wie weit ich denn wäre... 
Diese Situationen finde ich ziemlich furchtbar, sie lösen bei mir regelrecht Panik aus, ich fange an zu schwitzen und zu zittern. Die Computer empfinde ich dabei beinahe wie feindselige Wesen...

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hast du schon mal über professionelle Hilfe nachgedacht?*  *So wie sich das liest machst du dich Stück für Stück kaputt.*
Ob du dich nun selber in diese Situation hineinsteigerst oder 
es eine Spirale ist die dich nach unten zieht, scheint erstmal 
egal zu sein.
Aber um da wieder heraus zukommen musst du dir helfen lassen.  :s_thumbup:  _Ein Versuch dürfte es wert sein, oder?_  :yes_3_cut:   
Gruß Schubser

----------


## quaks

Hallo Zefiro 
ich hobbypsychologier mal ein bischen ;-) 
du hast einen falschen Ausbildungsweg genommen und hängst jetzt in einer Branche die dir überhaupt nicht liegt. Das ist doof und lässt sich nur schwer ändern.  
Die Erkenntnis ist a) gut - weil nur mit das Erkennen des Problems wirksame Änderungen angestrebt werden können, aber b) schlecht, weil du dich jetzt immer mehr auf die Schiene "ich kann das eh nicht" " das liegt mir nicht" "ich versteh IHN nicht" zurückziehst und somit noch unzufriedener wirst.  
Immerhin hast du  Studium(?)/ Ausbildung geschafft udn arbeiteste schon geraume Zeit und hast deinen Job noch - soooo grottenschlecht kannst du nicht sein ;-) 
Ich weiß das es schwer ist, aus einen eingeschlagenen Weg wieder rauszukommen. 
(bei mir ist es umgekehrt, ich würd super gern in die IT-Branche - hab aber keine Ausbildung in dieser Richtung und weder Zeit noch Geld die nachzuholen) 
Wie wäre es denn mal mit ner anderen Strategie - statt sich komplett umzuorientieren such dir Nieschen in denen deine IT-Kenntnisse als Hintergrundwissen gut und notwendig sind, die aber nicht der Huaptbestandteil der täglichen Problemlösung bedürfen. 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe - bist du eher sprachbegabt (solange es keine Programiersprachen sind *fg*) und fotografierst gern - also eher kreativ.  
Dann schmeiß doch mal dein kreatives Hirn an und überleg was man aus dieser Kombi machen kann! Das bei diesen Neigungen nen Rechenzentrum dich nicht glücklich macht - ist völlig nachvollziehbar, aber es gibt noch mehr im Leben mit der IT als Programmieren und Administrieren ;-) 
also bei Foto - Sprachen - IT 
fallen mir so spontan Sachen ein wie - 
Übersetzungen - Programme, Handbücher, Webseiten 
Vertrieb und Markting von Software
Digi-Fotografie  
irgendsowas -  
da muss doch mehr gehen als Rechenzentrum?! 
Wünsch dir viel Glück. 
lg Sandra

----------


## zefiro

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Ich komme erst jetzt zum antworten, da ich einige Tage verreist war... 
zum Thema "professionelle Hilfe":
ja, ich habe deswegen schon eine Psychotherapie absolviert. Aber sie hat eigentlich nicht viel gebracht, ausser, dass mir nun halt offiziell bestätigt wurde, dass ich im falschen Beruf bin und was ändern müsste. 
@Sandra:
die Vorschläge von Dir sind gut - an derartige Berufsänderungen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Es ist aber konkret gar nicht so einfach, sich diesbezüglich umzuorientieren. Denn auch hier würde ich wieder eine Zusatzausbildung benötigen (ohne die anscheinend ein derartiger Berufswechsel nicht funktioniert). In meiner alten Firma hatte ich mich sogar schon gezielt auf Stellen im Bereich "technische Redaktion" beworben, doch ich wurde überall wegen meiner fehlenden offiziellen Qualifikationen abgelehnt.
Tja, und für den Bereich digitale Fotografie habe ich eine Woche lang ein Praktikum in einer Fotoagentur absolviert. Es hatte mir viel Spaß gemacht, aber ein Job ist auch nicht draus geworden... 
Dass ich dringend was ändern muss, sehe ich daran, dass mich die gelegentlich geäußerten negativen Rückmeldungen natürlich nicht kalt lassen, sondern an meinem Selbstbewusstsein kratzen. Aktuellstes Beispiel: heute habe ich erfahren, dass manche Mitarbeiter unseres Hauses versuchen, Dienstleistungen nicht von mir ausführen zu lassen (sondern von meinen Kollegen), weil man anscheinend mindere Qualität befürchtet. Und schon fühle ich mich deprimiert und niedergeschlagen. 
Andererseits kann ich die anderen Leute auch verstehen. Meine Ergebnisse sind nun mal wirklich nicht so gut wie die meiner Kollegen. 
Warum das so ist? Hm, das ist so ähnlich wie die Frage nach dem Ei und dem Huhn. Mir machen die Aufgaben überhaupt keinen Spaß, ich fühle mich durch sie überfordert. Deshalb ist meine Motivation auch nicht übermäßig hoch. Ohne diese jedoch sind in meinem Beruf keine guten Leistungen möglich.
Tja, und ohne Erfolgserlebnisse sinkt meine Motivation noch weiter ab... 
Ich hatte übrigens in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht, mir für meinen Beruf positive Motivation einzureden, um mich intensiver in die Arbeit hineinzustürzen. Aber mathematisch-logisches Talent lässt sich nicht erzwingen. Letztlich waren die Ergebnisse immer nur mittelmäßig, und die Spirale nach unten begann von Neuem... 
Letzter Update:
soeben höre ich, dass sich etliche meiner Kollegen morgen zum Biergartenbesuch treffen wollen. Mich hat gar niemand mehr gefragt, ob ich mitkommen möchte... 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich ausgegrenzt fühle weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich mir überhaupt wünschen sollte, eingeladen zu sein. Denn die Gespräche bei diesen Biergartenbesuchen drehen sich zu schätzungsweise 70% um Computerthemen, beim Rest gehts um irgendwelche Fußball- oder ähnliche Sportereignisse etc. Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich zum Gesprächsverlauf nichts Nennenswertes beitragen, da mich die Themen nicht interessieren bzw. ich aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnisse nichts dazu sagen kann. Andererseits will aber auch niemand meine Meinung zur neuesten Fotoausstellung im Haus der Kunst wissen...

----------


## zefiro

So, ich führe mal meinen kleinen Monolog hier fort... 
meine Kollegen haben sich also nun gestern abend im Biergarten getroffen. Niemand hatte mich gefragt, ob ich mitkommen wollte (nur meine Kollegin, die mit mir im Zimmer sitzt wurde gefragt). 
Ich weiß immer noch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll, ob ich nun ernsthaft besorgt sein soll oder besser gelassen bleibe. 
Es ist ja eigentlich kein großes Drama und ich habe auch sicherlich nicht viel verpasst, aber es schleicht sich halt doch das Gefühl des Ausgegrenztseins ein... 
Glücklicherweise habe ich ausserhalb meines Berufslebens ganz gute soziale Kontakte, sonst wäre ich sicher niedergeschlagener. Ich weiß (oder vermute) halt, dass es daran liegt, dass meine Kollegen und ich einfach keinen Draht zueinander haben (fehlende gemeinsame Gesprächsbasis wg unterschiedlicher Interessen + die Ansicht, dass ich als Mitarbeiter wenig kompetent bin). 
Naja, aber glücklich bin ich deswegen auch nicht...  :Sad:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also mein Tipp, da sich das ja schon so in Richtung Mobbing anhört - aber vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste..- 
Suche das Gespräch mit deinen Kollegen. 
Nur so kannst du irgendwelche Mißverständnisse aus der Welt schaffen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Caro

> Macht uns die psychische Belastung am Arbeitsplatz langsam kaputt ?

 Hm,wohl nicht kaputt,....aber es schlaucht.
Hier mal in Kurzform mein Arbeitstag am Samstag.Eigentlich sitz ich nur an der Kasse unseres Freibades,leichter Job ,...sollte man denken. 
In Kurzform was so alles los war.
...schönes Wetter,abgesehen von den Unwetterartigen Gewittern.
Samstagfrüh nach Unwetter in der Nacht Chlorgasalarm.Was ein Stress und Hektik.War ein Fehlalarm,vermutlich Blitzschlag.Dann viele Badegäste,also eh viel zu tun.Dann Gewitter im anmarsch.Die Leute aus dem Wasser holen,das Gewitter wurdee zum Unwetter,verängstigte Kinder trösten,Eltern zum abholen anrufen...plötzlich wieder Alarm.Wir sind dort ja nur zu zweit,....während unsere Schwimmmeisterin noch immer unbelehrbare Jugendliche aus dem Wasser scheuchte ging alles drunter u. drüber.Ich hab ja nach einer Woche dort was die Technik anbelangt wirklich noch nicht viel Ahnung,...Filteralarm Stufe drei hiess es diesmal,die Beckentemperatur stieg binnen Sekunden um 10 Grad laut Anzeige.Runter in den Keller und fast Herzschlag bekommen.Der Sicherungskasten des Bades war kurz vor dem absaufen,nur noch gute 10 cm Platz.Alles unter Wasser.Logisch wäre ein Anruf bei der Feuerwehr gewesen,aber nein,...sie meinte wir schaffens allein.
Wir haben gepumt wie die irren,immer noch gut 300 Menschen im Bad und dieses Unwetter hörte nicht auf.
Wenigstens schafften wir es das das Wasser nicht stieg,aber zum sinken brauchten wir eine weitere gute Stunde.Unwetter wieder vorbei...strahlender Sonnenschein,....Badebetrieb ging normal weiter.
Auf Grund des chaotischen Zwischenfalls bekamen wir zur Unterstützung Laura,...grad 18 Jahre alt,Rettungsschwimmerin...sie springt ein wenns zu voll wird im Bad.
Schwimmmeisterin ist im Keller,checkt die Technik,Laura hat wachsames Auge auf die Badegäste.Da geschiehts,...sie verdreht die Augen,schafft noch sich zu setzen,ihr Kopf fällt nach vorn,Speichel fliest,sie atmet flacher und ist völlig weg getreten.
Ich rufe über das Mikro nach einem Arzt,hoffe das zufällig jemamd anwesend ist der Ahnung hat,rufe die Rettung an.Schwimmmeisterin ist in der Technik,also weder über Mikro noch Handy erreichbar da dort Null Empfang.Ich bitte eines der Kinder zu ihr zu laufen. 
Heute wissen wir das es ein Epileptischer Anfall war.Sie hatte das bereits öfters.Da sie aber ihre Zukunft bei der Bundeswehr sieht,war sie damit noch nie zum Arzt aus angst ihr Zukunftstraum könnte platzen wie eine Seifenblase 
Dazu kommen nun noch mein DLRG Schein,retten und bergen von Ertrinkungsopfern und alles sowas.Sind alles Crashkurse und manchmal denk ich in meinen Schädel passt nix mehr rein.Dazu kommt das ich seit Ewigkeiten keinen wirklichen Sport machte.Nun aber nach Zeit schwimmen soll,Klamottenschwimmen und alles andere. 
ES ist halt nicht nur Mobbing welches für psychische Belastung sorgt,...denn mir macht meine Arbeit eigentlich ne Menge Spass.

----------


## Brava

Unter Mobbing wird verstanden, dass ein im Arbeitsumfeld Unterlegener über längere Zeit Angriffen durch Kollegen oder Vorgesetzte ausgesetzt ist. Der Betroffene sieht keine Möglichkeit, sich gegen die dadurch entstehende Diskriminierung und den daraus folgenden Ausschluss aus der beruflichen Gemeinschaft zu wehren. Es entstehen erhebliche negative Folgen sowohl für den Betrieb (Fehlzeiten, Kündigungen etc.) als auch für den betroffenen Mitarbeiter (psychische und körperliche Beschwerden).
   		Mobbing kann auf verschiedene Weisen stattfinden, so z.B. durch Schädigung der sozialen Beziehungen oder des Ansehens des Betroffenen. Die Ursachen sind in verschiedenen Bereichen zu suchen, beispielsweise in arbeitsorganisatorischen Mängeln, dem Führungsstil des Vorgesetzten oder dem Betriebsklima. Für den Einzelnen besteht die Möglichkeit, zu versuchen, die Konflikte in Einzelgesprächen oder durch Vermittlung des Betriebsrates beizulegen. Auf betrieblicher Ebene wird von den Gewerkschaften die Ausarbeitung eines "Belästigungsverbotes" empfohlen.

----------


## Leonessa

Hab mal ne Frage an euch: 
Glaubt ihr, es ist Zufall wer gemobbt wird oder glaubt ihr dass es gewisse Personengruppen gibt die es häufiger trifft? Wenn ja, warum? 
Ich hatte über das Thema vor kurzem eine interessante Diskussion.
Bei Kinder, waren wir uns einig, ist es in der Schule oft das Übergewicht und die daraus resultierenden Schwierigkeiten im Sportunterricht, die dazu führen, dass andere Kinder zuerst nur lachen und sticheln, woraus aber sicher auch schnell Mobbing werden kann.
Bein Erwachsenen wäre mir so eine "typische Personengruppe" noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Maggie

Hi Leonessa, 
Menschen die sich sozial von der Gruppe im Arbeitsleben abgrenzen, werden schnell gemobbt. 
Menschen die sich schlecht wehren können sind auch ein sehr leichtes Ziel, man sucht sich ja bestimmt keinen Stärkeren heraus, da man sonst Gefahr läuft, dass sich alles gegen einem selber richtet? 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Herbstwind

Da interessiere ich mich für. Ich will unbedingt weg aus der Firma, weiss aber nicht, wie. Bewerbungen laufen, leider noch ohne Erfolg.

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Herbstwind
Wirst du denn gemobbt, an deinem jetztigen Arbeitsplatz?
wir haben kürzlich Freunden diskutiert, dass man in gewisssen Situationen, nicht im Interesse des Geschäfts entscheidet und sich somit beim Boss unbeliebt macht! 
Das ist mir auch mal passiert, weil ich ein moralisch sehr ehrlicher Mensch bin und Kunden nicht belügen, oder prellen möchte!
Man sagt, dass bei einem deutschen Grossverteiler(hier in der Schweiz) üblich sei, dass sich Anfestellte gegenseitig bespitzeln und Meldung machen müssen! Das finde ich schlimm, ob das bei euch in Deutschland auch oft vorkommt?
Grüssli

----------

